# I have BSNL 8 Mbps connection.



## Harvik780 (Nov 22, 2007)

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/9814/grievance2zr4.jpg

As u can see even though my connection is *Home 500 2Mbps*.BSNL is so damn nice that its providing me with 8Mbps connection.Well u might as well think that 8Mbps is good but to be true its pretty much impossible to get a stable connection with 8Mbps speed in ADSL 1.I checked the speed of one of my friend's Home 500 plan using the same modem (he's got a connection from the same exchange as i do) and found that his speed was 2048(2Mbps Down and 256Kbps up).So what's the idea I have.

*WHEN BSNL SETS ITS SPEED TO 8Mbps many BSNL USERS WILL HAVE SYNCING PROBLEMS WITH THE EXCHANGE,AS A RESULT THE BROADBAND CONNECTION WILL BECOME UNSTABLE AND ULTIMATELY BSNL WILL HAVE TO REVERT BACK TO 2Mbps.ASKING 8Mbps FROM BSNL IS ASKING TOO MUCH.*

My Snr Margin value is alright for 2Mbps connection(anything above 15 is good).


----------



## nvidia (Nov 22, 2007)

^^wow!!!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 22, 2007)

^^Believe me this is what's gonna happen.I don't know which idiot at the main exchange set my speed to 8Mbps but i am having syncing problems since then.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 22, 2007)

Cool...
I get 2.5 to 3Mbps sometimes...
But 8Mbps is insane man..


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 22, 2007)

@ Harvik780, please perform a speed check in www.speedtest.net and post the result


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 22, 2007)

^^Which server do you recommend??


----------



## nvidia (Nov 22, 2007)

The ones in yellow will be good..


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 22, 2007)

This is the speed i am getting on most servers(including the recommended one)due to syncing problems.

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/2179/speedyx5.jpg

My link is responding very poorly.I have complained several time and changed my line 3 times by bugging the exchange office.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 22, 2007)

Are! Lahore,paki ones are waste,try singapore or some us mirrors or even mumbai


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 22, 2007)

*www.speedtest.net/result/204785065.png


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 22, 2007)

^ thats it


----------



## nvidia (Nov 22, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> *www.speedtest.net/result/204785065.png



Ummm... Do you call this 8Mbps????


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 22, 2007)

@ nvidia,  lol yeah.. thats why i said him to perform a speed check in speedtest.net


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 22, 2007)

No i call this cheating consumers and harassing them mentally for 5 months.


----------



## nvidia (Nov 22, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> No i call this cheating consumers and harassing them mentally for 5 months.


Cheating consumers??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 22, 2007)

I think that is different thing.
Right now I am siting on a friend PC having 128 Kbps Airtel broadband connection.

Here also, downstream is 2559 Kbps
                upstream is 572 Kbps

But, it doesn't mean he is on 2 Mbps connection.That must be something different.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 22, 2007)

As mentioned in few other posts, BSNL has already started carrying out 8Mbps trials and started upgrading few lines, so it's not a surprise.

However, as @Harvik780 suggested, there are going to by synchronisations problems. But, this will be there only during intial stages of testing. Normally, when a line is shifted to 8Mbps, the line goes through something called a stabilization period which can last anywhere between 5-15days. During this time, the BRAS and DSLAM work with something called RAMBO to monitor the line connectivity, dropouts, SNR levels, throughput and synch speeds. All the data is collected during this time and the line is tested by the exchange equipment automatically with several different synch speeds, decrease/increase SNR margins until it finds a stable rate at which the line can perform. Some ISP's call this rate as MSR or Maximum stable rate.

So, it's going to take time for the tests to pass through however, in @Harvik780's case I think, although they are testing his line with higher synchronisation speeds, his TCP/IP throughput is still capped at below 2Mbps so that he doesn't take BSNL for a ride  , hence the test results turning out to be what is posted.

@Harvik780, if you got time, please make a log of the synchronisation speeds and speedtest on a New York server every 6hrs for the next few days so that we can know what it's really going to end up on. Also make a note of the no. of synchronisation drops.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 22, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> No i call this cheating consumers and harassing them mentally for 5 months.



but unfortunately, you cant do anything about it, since their entire life rests on the word UPTO


----------



## mayanks_098 (Nov 22, 2007)

any idea when is BSNL rolling out this BSNL 8Mbps?


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 22, 2007)

wats the big deal ??      i think 

 2 Mbps = 2048 Kbps ................


----------



## Ricky (Nov 22, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> This is the speed i am getting on most servers(including the recommended one)due to syncing problems.
> 
> *img134.imageshack.us/img134/2179/speedyx5.jpg
> 
> My link is responding very poorly.I have complained several time and changed my line 3 times by bugging the exchange office.



YOu check BSNL query thread, may be you can get help.


About seeing those figures, it simply means that your line can handle upto 8mbps stuff, when dataone was launched initially, they had done most of the line with 8mbps capacity but later found that its not possible on current bsnl infrastruture so they reverted back..

anyways.. rolling out 8mbps is not possible for bsnl.. but ya can do in new areas.. where they hv new infra!


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 22, 2007)

@Harvik780 Arent u the one who had started a topic on VT.com? Stating negligence from BSNL's part !!??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 22, 2007)

whts the use of 8 Mbps speed for home purpose..when there is download limit.


----------



## hahahari (Nov 22, 2007)

I am on Airtel 256 I get 275 down and 250 Up.Thats enough for me.And its quite stable for me


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 23, 2007)

hahahari said:
			
		

> I am on Airtel 256 I get 275 down and 250 Up.Thats enough for me.And its quite stable for me


yaa..Airtel is really a good ISP..and best when it comes customer support and service.

I am also on Airtel BB, 256 unlimited connection..and I also get around 300 kbps speed.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 23, 2007)

cool_techie_tvm said:
			
		

> @Harvik780 Arent u the one who had started a topic on VT.com? Stating negligence from BSNL's part !!??


Yup.I am sick of going to the BSNL office again and again.


----------



## satyamy (Nov 23, 2007)

Can anyone guess
what is my connection speed ???

here's my result

1st attempt
*www.speedtest.net/result/205016421.png 

from New York 

2nd attempt

*www.speedtest.net/result/205017078.png


and 3rd attempt
*www.speedtest.net/result/205017417.png
From London


----------



## anand1 (Nov 23, 2007)

Yes the internet service providers in india is not up to date uptill now be it BSNL on any other providers. I have used BSNL and Airtel as well and the speed is always the demand which they are not able to give us of what they have promised.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 23, 2007)

@satyamy ..who is ur ISP???


----------



## ico (Nov 23, 2007)

This is my BSNL DataOne ADSL Line Status as my modem shows.  

*Statistics   ---  Downstream/Upstream*

Line Rate   ---  2048 Kbps/256 Kbps
Attainable Line Rate  ---   8203 Kbps/1036 Kbps
Noise Margin   ---  29.8 dB/31.0 dB
Line Attenuation  ---   37.0 dB/20.5 dB
Output Power   ---  15.4 dBm/12.0 dBm


I think that my ADSL line can attain ~8mbps download and ~1mbps upload speed. I live in Gurgaon. But I personally think that BSNL is not going to make a big mistake to roll out 8mbps to every single user regardless of their plans (except Unlimited) like they are giving 2mbps to everyone (except those on Unlimited plan) at the moment. They are not going put strain on their servers only for those who are paying Rs.250 per month (Startup Plan 250) and give them 8mbps. And even I think that they will not give 8mbps to Home 500 (Rs. 500/month). I don't exactly know, but they may give 8mbps to everyone. 

But I don't care about download. Its the upload speed which matters me the most. We need to get upload speed far more than 256kbps (which we get at the moment). Probably they may give 1mbps (what I am assuming by seeing my line status) to 8mbps customers. But for those who seed torrents, do you think that 1mbps is enough??. I personally think that their 8mbps plan will cost Rs.1000+. They also need to improve upon their 2am-8am Night Unlimited time slot. Lets hope for the good from BSNL (because we can't hope the best)!  
*
How many of you agree with me????*


----------



## RCuber (Nov 23, 2007)

I thinks BSNL was testing IPTV . IPTV will have 8Mbps connection. BTW if you check BSNL BB page then you will see this 


> Services available through Broadband
> 
> High speed Internet Access: This is the always-on Internet access service with speed ranging from 256 kbps to *8 Mbps*.



link


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 23, 2007)

The 8mbps part on BSNL site was being shown for a pretty long time. It was edited from 2mbps to 8mbps long before this IPTV hype.


----------



## satyamy (Nov 23, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> @satyamy ..who is ur ISP???


FiveNetwork
www.fivenetwork.com 

I pay Rs. 495 per month
Morning 9 to Night 11 (Limited - 150mb per day)
and Night 11 to morning 9 Unlimited

My last Months Downlaod was 12GB
I am happy with My ISP not need to any BSNL or MTNL


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 24, 2007)

gagandeep said:
			
		

> But I don't care about download. Its the upload speed which matters me the most. We need to get upload speed far more than 256kbps (which we get at the moment). Probably they may give 1mbps (what I am assuming by seeing my line status) to 8mbps customers. But for those who seed torrents, do you think that 1mbps is enough??.



Home500 already has an upload speed of 864Kbps. I have been getting this speed for the last 4months. I had posted the test result in another thread.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 24, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> FiveNetwork
> www.fivenetwork.com
> 
> I pay Rs. 495 per month
> ...




wow really good connection night 11 to morning 9 unlimited 
aur yaha sala BSNL night 2 to morning 8 Unlimited
hai 

whats your download speed ???
i mean download manger se kitni Kbps speed milti hai ??

and guys yeh BSNL 8 Mbps kab aanewala hai aur 2 Mbps unlimited kab honewala hai???


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2007)

Cyrus_the_virus said:
			
		

> Home500 already has an upload speed of 864Kbps. I have been getting this speed for the last 4months. I had posted the test result in another thread.


 
Dude, thats the attainable line rate. It means that your line *can* handle/attain 864kbps speed. By the way, my attainable upload speed is more 1036kbps. The actual upload speed we are getting in Home 500 at the moment is *256kbps.*


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 24, 2007)

aise ajeeb khusiyaan hamare naseeb mein kyu nahi aati.


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> and guys yeh BSNL 8 Mbps kab aanewala hai aur 2 Mbps unlimited kab honewala hai???


 
I think from the beginning of the new year. Hope so.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 24, 2007)

satyamy said:
			
		

> FiveNetwork
> www.fivenetwork.com
> 
> I pay Rs. 495 per month
> ...


great yaar..........
Even better than my Airtel


----------



## satyamy (Nov 24, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> wow really good connection night 11 to morning 9 unlimited
> aur yaha sala BSNL night 2 to morning 8 Unlimited
> hai
> 
> ...


 
it varies

like
if i download a song from cooltoad i get speed of 7-8kbps


if i download same song from mp3hungama.com i get speed of 350-450kbps

and 

If i download a Trial Software from site like microsoft.com, abode.com or corel.com i get speed of 500-700 kbps

so normally I prefere a Site with good speed (bandwidth) 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I think if you dont use uploading much and do downling a lot than go for fivenetwork
BSNL, MTNL, Airtel, TATA, Reliance all are  huh in from of this


----------



## Ricky (Nov 24, 2007)

Good going  ... 8 mbps shall roll out soon and can be availble to 250 plan too but with same data cap.. if they have data cap then speed wont' hurt server !


----------



## blackleopard92 (Nov 24, 2007)

well, BSNL, and MTNL DNS servers are slow for 2 mbps+ speed. one should switch to Open DNS for a much faster browsing experience.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 25, 2007)

where do this DNS stuff came from ?

I switched to open DNS a while back but then switched back to BSNL's... you need to locate DNS server for your area and enter it manually.. it is fast usualy.


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 21, 2007)

*www.speedtest.net/result/214090364.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/214092879.png


see the difference ..done at abt 10 mins interval...


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Dec 21, 2007)

Vivek788 said:
			
		

> see the difference ..done at abt 10 mins interval...


Dude, dont' use slow servers to run the test, use either the mumbai server or the New York server.

Difference in speeds are natural, not just 10mins but even 1 min apart.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 21, 2007)

generally, singapore servers r gud. very fast and not too far


----------

